
Heparin Market to Record an Impressive Growth Rate by 2026 - sagarj1030
https://www.coherentmarketinsights.com/market-insight/heparin-market-2602
======
howard941
Every day when I was hospitalized I received a shot in the stomach muscles of
this stuff. I told my GP about it and she said when she was pregnant she'd
shoot up with on her own (I don't think she was mainlining it but still it's
like everyone's doing it)

